# Comment devenir une vraie Parisienne



## anac

Bonjour. J’ ai une nouvelle livre que s’appelle «Comment devenir une vrai Parisienne». C’est extraordinaire: une guide touristique de Paris très original. Il y a autres titres dans la même collection. Je voudrais savoir comme on dit quelques au espagnol: "Le monde á Paris"; "Le roller á Paris"; "Paris en bouteilles"; "Paris en fauteuil"; "Paris sur mesure"; "Paris tonique". 
Merci!


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

anac said:
			
		

> Bonjour. J’ ai une nouvelle  nouveau   livre que s’appelle  intitulé   «Comment devenir une vraie Parisienne». C’est extraordinaire: une guide touristique de Paris très originale. Il y a d'autres titres dans la même collection. Je voudrais savoir comme on dit quelques titres au  en espagnol: "Le monde á Paris"; "Le roller á Paris"; "Paris en bouteilles"; "Paris en fauteuil"; "Paris sur mesure"; "Paris tonique".
> Merci!


 
Le monde à Paris: *El mundo en París*
Le roller à Paris: *Patinando en París*
Paris en bouteilles: *París en botellas (parafraseando París en cueros. Se conoce París a través de sus vinos). *También: *París desde de sus botellas / París a través de sus botellas / París desde una botella*
Paris en faueuil*: París desde el sillón*
Paris sur mesure: *París a medida*
Paris tonique: *París estimulante*

Estas son traducciones que yo propongo libremente. Si los títulos de esta colección están traducidos al español, es muy probable que se hayan buscado otros títulos, ya que algunos requieren giros que les permitan ser comprendidos en español. Desconozco si la colección está traducida.

Carlos


----------



## Gil

Carlos Martínez Riera said:
			
		

> Le monde à Paris: *El mundo en París*
> Le roller à Paris: *Patinando en París*
> Paris en bouteilles: *París en botellas (parafraseando París en cueros. Se conoce París a través de sus vinos). *También: *París desde de sus botellas / París a través de sus botellas / París desde una botella*
> Paris en faueuil*: París desde el sillón*
> Paris sur mesure: *París a medida*
> Paris tonique: *París estimulante*
> 
> Estas son traducciones que yo propongo libremente. Si los títulos de esta colección están traducidos al español, es muy probable que se hayan buscado otros títulos, ya que algunos requieren giros que les permitan ser comprendidos en español. Desconozco si la colección está traducida.
> 
> Carlos


Para "Paris tonique", tal vez "Paris en buena forma" daría una idea mas adecuada del contenido.  Hay muchos tipos de estimulaciones en Paris...


----------



## anac

Muchísimas gracias. Muy útil tu rta, ya que no existe la colección traducida al español.


----------



## andaluza

Nueva pregunta​ 

Hola!

estoy traduciendo una pagina web de una asociacion de proteccion animal y no sé como traducir "devenir enquêteur". Significa inscribirse para investigar en tiendas que venden pieles de animales para comprobar las etiquetas.

alguien me puede ayudar?

gracias de antemano


----------



## boazjakin

Buenas, bonjour,
no se si te puede valer, pero podrías traducirlo por "hacerse inspector".
Saludos, au revoir!


----------



## shaky

Yo diria:
Convertirse en investigador


----------



## andaluza

habria una diferencia entre "convertirse" y "hacerse"?

de todas formas, gracias por sus respuestas!


----------



## shaky

Oui, je pense qu'il y a une différence subtile... Cela depend du ton et contexte. Si tu nous donne le contexte, je peux te dire ce que je pense qui est la meilleur pour ton texte. Je sais que tu as déjà bien expliqué le contexte, mais si tu pouvais copier le paragraph, ça serait génial.


----------



## andaluza

en fait il n'y a pas de contexte, il s'agit d'un titre d'une rubrique sur le site afipa.net (en haut au milieu)

merci de ton aide


----------



## shaky

Je ne peux pas bien voir le site, mais je comprends le contexte. Pour ce genre de rubrique je crois qu'il est mieux "hacerse". On voit souvent sur les sites des associations "hacerse socio", qui est le cas plus similaire à ce que tu cherches. Par contre, dans ce cas là, je ne suis sûre sur quel est l'adjective plus correct... _Investigador_ fait reference à quelque chose de plus professionnel, à mon avis. _Inspector_ me fait penser aussi à quelque chose de professionnel et officiel. Donc, si tu les utilises, il faut que tu saches qu'ils auront un sens un peu figuré, si tu veux. Mais peut-être c'était déjà comme ça en français... non? Sinon, tu pourrais aussi dire Colaborar en la inspeccion, ou quelque chose comme ça.


----------



## andaluza

je crois que je vais opté pour "hacerse investigador" parce que les gens doivent vraiment s'engager...

encore merci !


----------



## Ben-J

Nueva pregunta​ 

Hola,

Quisiera decir esto en español:

[...] tu risquerais de devenir quelqu'un de bien.

Je propose:

[...]Corres peligro de convertirse en una buena persona.

Sin certeza...


----------



## Probo

Ben-J said:


> Hola,
> 
> Quisiera decir esto en español:
> 
> [...] tu risquerais de devenir quelqu'un de bien.
> 
> Je propose:
> 
> [...]Corres peligro de convertirsete en una buena persona.
> 
> Sin certeza...


 
Está bien. Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

Te arriesgarías a convertirte en alguien de bien.

Saludos


----------



## Tina.Irun

Yo diría: *corres el peligro de* convertirte en una buena persona".


----------



## amigopepe

es una expresión irónica. La traducción seria sería: "Corres el ""peligro"" de ser una buena persona. En lengiaje coloquial francés es muy corriente, lo es menos en español.


----------



## Tina.Irun

En plan irónico, podría ser: ¡a ver si resulta que te conviertes en una buena persona!


----------



## Gervacia

Nueva pregunta​ 
Quel est le plus juste pour dire << je veux devenir manager >>


----------



## Dentellière

Hola,

Quiero _llegar a ser_ manager

Quiero _ser_ manager

Saludos


----------



## Gervacia

Gracia por la respuesta tan rapida.


----------

